# Canon EOS 60D & 60Da Firmware Updates



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 20, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/canon-eos-60d-60da-firmware-updates/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/canon-eos-60d-60da-firmware-updates/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/canon-eos-60d-60da-firmware-updates/"></a></div>
<strong>For the Canon EOS 60D & 60Da</strong></p>

<p>Firmware Version 1.1.1 incorporates the following fixes.</p>
<ol>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon where the camera’s serial number that is displayed in the shooting information of the image does not display the correct serial number. *1)</li>
<li>Corrects errors in the Greek, Italian, and Portuguese menu screens.</li>
</ol>
<p>*1) If the camera’s serial number is 2147483648 or higher and the camera firmware is Version 1.1.0 or earlier, the images captured with the camera will be affected by the phenomenon listed in 1. above.</p>
<p>This phenomenon only affects the EOS 60D, and does not affect the EOS 60Da. Both of these cameras are equipped with the same firmware.</p>
<p>To obtain the serial number correctly in the shooting information of images that are already captured using the old firmware, we are preparing updates for Digital Photo Professional and ZoomBrowser EX / ImageBrowser applications.</p>
<p>Once the software updates are ready, we will make an announcement on our Web site.</p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 60D <a href="http://usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_60d#DriversAndSoftware" target="_blank">Download at Canon USA</a> | </strong><strong>Canon EOS 60Da <a href="http://usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_60da#DriversAndSoftware" target="_blank">Download at Canon USA</a> </strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 20, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> Firmware Version 1.1.1 incorporates the following fixes.



This time the forum readers where faster than the cr author - see this thread, too: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=7481.0


----------



## dstppy (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh thank goodness, the first 5000 shots on my 60D were a NIGHTMARE over this.

Seriously, THIS is what you give us? How about MFA goofuses?


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 21, 2012)

dstppy said:


> Seriously, THIS is what you give us? How about MFA goofuses?



Imho Canon simply removed afma from the 50d -> 60d step to make the 7d look better, or else there would be little reason to get the 7d for situations where more af points and better af tracking don't matter. I didn't get it anyway because the 7d doesn't run magic lantern, but with the 60d you have to be picky when buying fast aperture lenses or have them adjusted (Tamron does this for free).


----------

